# She give me these sad puppy dog eyes every time I see her.



## BlueCheese (Jan 3, 2014)

My boyfriend always says she looks like a sad prisoner.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Awe the baby just wants some loving XD even if you jut had her out XE


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Awwwwww!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

AWWWWW! What a face! Can I have her? lol


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! So sad!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

How cute is that. look at that little face. Resistance is futile.


----------

